# Yucca plant



## justbad7 (Oct 2, 2013)

I am trying to prepare some grass locations (draws) to later cut. There always seems to be yucca plants in the way though. Has anyone found a better solution to killing yuccas than digging them up?


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

By gosh Bad you have a lot of work to do! We have some on the edges of fields, but not enough to worry about. if it is good ground, I would tear it up. Ours usually grow on sandy ground up on hill sides where a person is recreationally swathing! We never have sprayed it. The cows sure like the flowers though!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

No point in digging it up unless you get every bit of root. When we redid the back of the house and added ten feet of porch to it the wife has some yuccas on the corner of the old patio. Thought we had em all dug up, a year later they were back, I don't want em there as I'm pretty sure there going to plug the perimeter drain tile. I'm going to try some brush killer on them and see what happens. If that don't work I'll use some Spike on em and she can kiss her flowers buh bye for a few years.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

justbad7 said:


> I am trying to prepare some grass locations (draws) to later cut. There always seems to be yucca plants in the way though. Has anyone found a better solution to killing yuccas than digging them up?


On hard to kill, deeply rooted plant/shrub/tree material I cut the plant off flush with the ground and immediately put straight roundup(undiluted concentrate) on the root/stump. It will take the concentrate straight down and kill the root. I have yet to fail with this method....but have not tried it on yucca.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I may try Mike's suggestion if the brush killer doesn't get em. Yucca roots are pretty fibrous though, almost tree like, which is why I thought brush killer.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

In the fall we have sprayed 1000's of acres of rangeland for cactus. if there is decent ground moisture it will kill pretty good. I have forgotten the chemical but you can do a search in chemical labels and it will show you the different chemicals that will kill it. I would go to the CDMS website and do a search for yucca . Here we were going after prickly pear and chua cactus . Heavy dose of ally should kill the yucca, but better check it out.


----------

